# Inside or out?



## eibanez91 (May 30, 2010)

Okay my hedgy is inside right now but her cage really smells I clean it like twice a week! And it still smells! I was wondering if I can make a outdoor habitat? Like the wooden coop type things? But I know at night it gets cold!!! Any opinions?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Bad idea IMO,No way to control the temps outdoors.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Yeah, um no. No offense or anything, but hedgehogs just smell in general, it's their prerogative. :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

tie-dye hedgie said:


> Yeah, um no. No offense or anything, but hedgehogs just smell in general, it's their prerogative. :lol:


Sweetie doesn't smell...


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

I wouldn't put the hedgie outside. You can't really control the weather, and there are other animals out there that probably wouldn't mind bothering a poor hedgie. 

How do you clean the cage?? What sort of cage liners do you use? There may be another way to reduce the smell. My hedgies cage is always smelly until I clean the poopy wheel in the morning and change his paper towel potty place. :lol: But after that the smell usually lessens. 
I also use fleece liners, which I wash once or twice a week depending on the smell and how strong it is.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

to add to what the others said: no, i wouldn't think of putting a hedgie outside. they are fragile, delicate critters!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

To many uncontrolled variables to be able to safely try that. I wouldn't even attempt. No way to control temperatue, predators, insects ect. Not sure the area you are in but another big thing to worry about in the south is lots of mosquitos that can spread things and also it smells really bad if you are outside when the mosquito trucks go by fogging everything so that might be another reason why not to depending on location.


----------



## eibanez91 (May 30, 2010)

oh okay.. i thought that would be the case when I first got her i used the fleece liner but that was pretty bad then i switched to the carefresh bedding which improved it a little bit. But she is simply a pig  like one of the most messiest animals i own and i smell it  SO do you guys have any suggestions on maybe making the smell less as possible? i clean the cage constantly so thats not the issue fyi.  thanks for all the responses it helps   Also shes a pooping machine so maybe switching foods? sorry just thinking out loud.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

If she is still less than a year old, the pooping will probably lighten up as time passes, young hedgehogs tend to be a poop factory. Hester who is 21 weeks leaves me tons of poop, versus her brother Loki of the North who is 2 years old, who leaves me one or two good sized ones.

Only thing I can think of which was probably already said in this thread, I know it was said in others, is like leaving a box of baking soda out near the cage, open, so it'll absorb the odor. An air purifier might work, if you got money you can go for the expensive ones like the Ionic Breeze, or I think for 30 bucks the one I got from Walmart by Holmes seems to work fine, its nothing fancy but it helps out. But I shouldn't speak, my sense of smell is close to gone, I only smell mine when I get my face up to the cage.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

eibanez91 said:


> oh okay.. i thought that would be the case when I first got her i used the fleece liner but that was pretty bad then i switched to the carefresh bedding which improved it a little bit. But she is simply a pig  like one of the most messiest animals i own and i smell it  SO do you guys have any suggestions on maybe making the smell less as possible? i clean the cage constantly so thats not the issue fyi.  thanks for all the responses it helps   Also shes a pooping machine so maybe switching foods? sorry just thinking out loud.


what are you feeding her?


----------



## eibanez91 (May 30, 2010)

Puffers315 said:


> If she is still less than a year old, the pooping will probably lighten up as time passes, young hedgehogs tend to be a poop factory. Hester who is 21 weeks leaves me tons of poop, versus her brother Loki of the North who is 2 years old, who leaves me one or two good sized ones.
> 
> Only thing I can think of which was probably already said in this thread, I know it was said in others, is like leaving a box of baking soda out near the cage, open, so it'll absorb the odor. An air purifier might work, if you got money you can go for the expensive ones like the Ionic Breeze, or I think for 30 bucks the one I got from Walmart by Holmes seems to work fine, its nothing fancy but it helps out. But I shouldn't speak, my sense of smell is close to gone, I only smell mine when I get my face up to the cage.


Yes my keade is very young shes only 2 months old so it will change. But im not kidding you it smells horrid and I already have 4 filters in my house because I do have a lot of small animals and dogs. But I think i will buy her own  I recently took her out of the animal room because she just made the smell overpowering  so shes in the living room by her self ill get baking soda too  thanks for the help


----------



## eibanez91 (May 30, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> eibanez91 said:
> 
> 
> > oh okay.. i thought that would be the case when I first got her i used the fleece liner but that was pretty bad then i switched to the carefresh bedding which improved it a little bit. But she is simply a pig  like one of the most messiest animals i own and i smell it  SO do you guys have any suggestions on maybe making the smell less as possible? i clean the cage constantly so thats not the issue fyi.  thanks for all the responses it helps   Also shes a pooping machine so maybe switching foods? sorry just thinking out loud.
> ...


Right now shes eating 
Sunscription vita
hedgehog formula

Sunseed brand


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

eibanez91 said:


> fracturedcircle said:
> 
> 
> > eibanez91 said:
> ...


that is not really good for hedgies. read the stickies in the nutrition section of the forum. what about treats?


----------



## eibanez91 (May 30, 2010)

she only gets meal worms for treats


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

eibanez91 said:


> she only gets meal worms for treats


it just sounds like it's a dietary issue 'cause Sweetie is a youngster and we use fabric liners, but there's really no smell at all.


----------

